# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Darty renouvelle sa confiance  Oodrive pour le dveloppement dun Pack Srnit pour Netbook

## Mejdi20

*Darty renouvelle sa confiance  Oodrive pour le dveloppement dun Pack Srnit pour Netbook*

*Darty avait dj choisi de sappuyer sur Oodrive pour laborer son  Pack Srnit , disponible avec la vente de PC et en option avec la DartyBox.
Le n1 franais du march de llectrodomestique sest de nouveau tourn vers Oodrive pour adapter cette offre  la technologie Netbook.*

*Le Pack Srnit, une rfrence en termes de scurit pour les clients Darty*

Reconnu pour son engagement et sa garantie de services auprs de ses clients, Darty, le numro un franais du march de llectrodomestique, a lanc le 14 novembre dernier une nouvelle suite de scurit intitule  Pack Srnit  Edition Netbook . 

En effet, face au succs rencontr par les Netbooks, Darty a souhait crer une offre service ddie, avec un prix adapt et une technologie qui rponde aux besoins des clients et aux contraintes du produit.

En complment du  Pack Srnit  pour PC, Darty toffe sa gamme de services en proposant  ses clients de Netbooks doptimiser leur performance, de scuriser et de sauvegarder la totalit des donnes qui y sont stockes. Pour cela, Darty sest entour de partenaires technologiques leaders sur leur march, ayant une relle expertise dans leur domaine.

Ainsi, le  Pack Srnit  Edition Netbook  inclut un antivirus, une solution doptimisation de Netbook et  la solution de *tlsauvegarde en ligne* (25Go) dveloppe par Oodrive.

Loffre de tlsauvegarde dOodrive permet  lutilisateur du pack de *tlcharger automatiquement sur des serveurs distants et scuriss tout le contenu de son Netbook (jusqu 25 Go).* Sans avoir  y penser, toutes ses donnes sont *automatiquement sauvegardes, protges et scurises.* Le client est ainsi  labri de la perte de ses fichiers importants ou de ses photos personnelles.

Le  Pack Srnit  Edition Netbook  est disponible ds  prsent dans les 220 magasins du groupe en France, avec deux forfaits au choix : 4,90  / mois avec engagement minimum de 12 mois ou 54,00  / an avec galement un engagement minimum de 12 mois.

*Le choix dun partenaire de confiance*

Dj partenaire du Pack Srnit depuis plusieurs annes, Oodrive a tiss un partenariat technologique de confiance avec Darty. Cest donc naturellement que ce dernier sest tourn vers Oodrive pour dvelopper la partie  sauvegarde  de son nouveau pack  destination des Netbooks. 

Grce  sa prsence  linternational, Oodrive a par ailleurs pouss plus loin sa collaboration avec le groupe KESA (Darty) : Oodrive est aussi dsormais partenaire de Datart, acteur majeur de la grande distribution en Europe de lEst et galement filiale du Groupe KESA en Rpublique Tchque.

_ Nous sommes trs heureux dapprofondir notre collaboration avec Darty, numro 1 de llectrodomestique en France. Ce partenariat de confiance entre clairement dans notre politique de dveloppement et nous conforte dans nos ambitions face aux succs et  lintrt des acteurs leader de la grande distribution europenne pour notre solution de tlsauvegarde ,_ conclut Sandrine Thoumine, Directeur des Alliances stratgiques du Groupe Oodrive.

Pour en savoir plus : www.oodrive.com.

----------

